# Ladies Omega Info On A 1459 Movement.



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi a friend of mine has a ladies Omega using the 1459 movement and obsolete 751 battery, can anyone suggest who could help resolve this, i have had a word with Paul at the Electric Watch Co and he cant help. a friend who is a good watchmaker in Ripley thought there was a modification kit??

Thanks Paul.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Apparently according to an Omega service bulletin it is exchanged with a 1459b movement which presumably are availible to order, hope that helps.....


----------

